# Grizzly GO555LX 14" Deluxe Bandsaw



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the review. My next BS will have cast iron wheels. 
Let me know if you wanna sell the existing fence. What don't you like about it?


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

The fence just seems flimsy.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I have the 555X Extreme and agree they are well made machines. The 1 1/2 hp motor is more than adequate and the fit and finish were far above what I would expect at the price. The upgraded fence on the model I have is very good and I suggest looking at it, it has a high and low capacity and works smoothly. By the way Tedstor it has the cast iron wheels you are looking for too. Great band saw and I have nothing but praise for Grizzly service.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm, wonder why I didn't get the upgraded fence, only had this a couple months or so.
Maybe I should call customer service?


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

The upgraded fence is standard on the G0555 X but it's an option on the other saws in the series. The differences are the Extreme has a closed stand, 1 1/2 HP motor, cast iron wheels and the cast iron fence system with an aluminum attachment that gives you 6" of height for resawing. The extruded attachment is like a uni-fence and can be used in either the high or low configuration. It cost about $140.00 if purchased as an accessory so you might want to look at the Magswitch resaw fence instead. It runs around $25.00 and will do the same job at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep, looks like I'll be getting a Mag fence for sure, thanks mantwi for the info.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Great review! Thanks for posting. Have you tune it up yet?


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I've done some adjustments after it has run for awhile, nothing major, just recheck the table, fence and guides, but that's all.
Purring like a kitten.


----------



## facecarver (Oct 24, 2013)

That looks like about the same fence system that came on my 14" Powermatic.I also am gonna buy a mag fence. The rail it rides on is also in the way for my circle jig and sled….Came with Carter bearing guides,and the extension.and completely happy with it other than that.Good blades is the key to easy bandsawing also.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

You will love the mag fence. I played around with fences for two years. Never was happy with them. I got a gift card for Woodcraft and bought the Carter. Love it.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm hoping Ms. Santa brings me the new fence or at least a gift certificate.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

I have that same saw. Use the Wood Slicer blades from Highland Woodworking. They cut like butter and last along time. I also made myself a tall resaw fence that fits over the top of the other. I have resawn up to 8" QSWO using a 1/2" blade….no problemo!! Enjoy!


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Alongiron I haven't resawed yet but the day is coming soon.


----------

